# What Screw bit to use to remove MAF sensor???



## ssmitty85 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just at title says..


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

went through this today.

i believe it was a T15 or T20.

Neither ended up giving me a snug fit (cheap torx i suppose) so i ended up using a small flat head to get them out. Was tempted to cut a slit in it and just make it a flat head.

goodluck:thumbup:


----------



## ssmitty85 (Jul 19, 2010)

A regular torx? the ones in mine are a star shaped? with a nipple in the middle, so i need a star shaped torx with a hole in the middle??


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

ssmitty85 said:


> so i need a star shaped torx with a hole in the middle??


Yes, they are also known are security or tamper proof torx. I got a set at autozone for about $10.


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

Yeah. Security torx, shoulda mentioned that.


----------



## ssmitty85 (Jul 19, 2010)

alright. thx for the help.


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

I got mine out by carefully using a pair of Vise Grips.:laugh:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Bo!nk said:


> Yeah. Security torx, shoulda mentioned that.


Yep, and just to add, don't use them for regular torx applications on anything that requires over 10ft lbs. The machine shop had to remove some stripped cam bolts from my head because I didn't know any better.


----------



## 3.3.7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Vice scrips work suprisingly well  Sometimes the security torx screws VW uses are not a standard size. I have seen it standard and non standard where the vice scrips work fine.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

You know you can just replace those stupid security torx screws with regular wood screws right?

Check out the threads on those security things...they're not bolts by any means; they have a wood screw thread size. A wood screw might thread right up in the plastic like mine did:beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Buschwick said:


> You know you can just replace those stupid security torx screws with regular wood screws right?
> 
> Check out the threads on those security things...they're not bolts by any means; they have a wood screw thread size. A wood screw might thread right up in the plastic like mine did:beer:


wood screws? you realize you are working on a car right?

your car is full of t20 non security that work fine


----------



## zyiro (May 21, 2009)

I just used a dremel to cut a slot in it so now all it takes is a flathead screwdriver to remove it.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> wood screws? you realize you are working on a car right?
> 
> your car is full of t20 non security that work fine


It's a coalition of nuts and bolts and hardware in the form of a car...if it works if fuggin works.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Vise Grips! Once the screw breaks loose, it comes out pretty easily.

(Ummm, I think I'm the third person to recommend Vise Grips. You should try them.)


----------



## zyiro (May 21, 2009)

JettaRed said:


> Vise Grips! Once the screw breaks loose, it comes out pretty easily.
> 
> (Ummm, I think I'm the third person to recommend Vise Grips. You should try them.)




vise grips, duct tape, and a hammer are the only tools a man needs. if it cant be fixed with those three it cant be fixed.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

I removed mine with vice grips and replaced them with regular T20 screws :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

lol, who's got a maf nowadays anyway!


----------



## Sacto-Ginster (Sep 1, 2005)

screwball said:


> lol, who's got a maf nowadays anyway!


It's 09/02/2018..and I came to this thread to figure out how to remove the dam things from my 2000 VR6...so yeah... apparently I use one


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken they are actually a 5 point star (Torx bits are 6 point). I saw some 5 point bits at AutoZone a few days ago but i don't remember if they were security bits or not. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

